# DOORDASH is getting rid of DRIVERS



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

*i thoughts its only me and my bud lol. it turnt out they firing people left and right. so be careful if you like their shitty app and pay haha. 
whats funny when i was working for them i even delivered some of the 3$ and 5$ deliveries without tips.. 
they trying to get newbies so that they can deliver these 3 to 5$ deliveries all day. and its very true. thats their goal. and also delivering to low income area.. many long term drivers dont do it anymore. so they need new ones. 
so they find excuses to fire long term drivers. so be careful if you like working for them haha
the only time i worked for them is during this crisis cuz i genuinly wanted to help. 
and the max i made per deliver is 9$ not even joking. most of the time 5$ max
GOOD luck*


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I must say your broken English makes DD look pretty shitty. Glad I've never worked with them.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Guess what? They will have plenty of drivers to do them $3-5 rides. Until drivers grow some nuts and log off and refuse to driver at these rates, they will will continue the cycle.

$10+ deliveries at $1+ per mile is what I accept and complete. Same applies to uber.

Grow some nuts and stop whining.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

With all the job losses...Doodoocrash can be picky about who to keep on.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Good. More work for me


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

They've even added a part to the stats that calculate undelivered food. I guess if a customer complains the food did not get delivered they have leverage to fire you.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

If you guys do this long enough and try all the apps at one point or another you will realize that every one of them is the EXACT same horse with a different color. ALL OF THEM. DD/GH/UE/PM/INSTACART/FLEX/UBER/LYFT. They all use the same formula.

When they are new and trying to get market share, they pay drivers well to attract them and are lax on enforcing the rules to deactivate anyone. After that, it is simple supply (driver) and demand (business level) in an endless cycle.

When demand exceeds supply

Better $$ offers
relaxed rules
bonus programs
referral bonuses
When drivers are in over supply

lower $$ offers
no/little bonuses
tighter rule controls
thin the herd so the sheep can graze comfortably
They are all the same, no difference between them. Everything you keep complaining about with DD on several threads you can easily substitute any other app name.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

When there is an equilibrium

HTTP 500 [RETRY]


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Seamus said:


> If you guys do this long enough and try all the apps at one point or another you will realize that every one of them is the EXACT same horse with a different color. ALL OF THEM. DD/GH/UE/PM/INSTACART/FLEX/UBER/LYFT. They all use the same formula.
> 
> When they are new and trying to get market share, they pay drivers well to attract them and are lax on enforcing the rules to deactivate anyone. After that, it is simple supply (driver) and demand (business level) in an endless cycle.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you 100%. This could not have been said any better. The only thing I will add is that you get what you pay for. Just like the quality of Uber drivers and their cars has declined over the years from pay cuts so will food delivery. A platform of savages fighting over $4 deliveries is a dream come true for greedy corporations, but make no mistake we will be hearing customers' horror stories on the news in the near future.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

LAboy said:


> *i thoughts its only me and my bud lol. it turnt out they firing people left and right. so be careful if you like their shitty app and pay haha.
> whats funny when i was working for them i even delivered some of the 3$ and 5$ deliveries without tips..
> they trying to get newbies so that they can deliver these 3 to 5$ deliveries all day. and its very true. thats their goal. and also delivering to low income area.. many long term drivers dont do it anymore. so they need new ones.
> so they find excuses to fire long term drivers. so be careful if you like working for them haha
> ...


Well, they know there will be 40 million Americans losing their $600 PUA payment is a few months and looking for work. Believe me, UBER and LYFT will start doing the same thing if they need to. It's best to sign up with everyone just in case somebody kicks you off their app.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Here DD has 4 to 10 dollar promo extra per delivery .
So i am seeing a average of 11 to 15 dollars for 6 miles .
Gh is 14 dollar min and average 14 to 19 and 6 to 10 miles .
Soon those offers will be back to normal and you can watch me refuse every order under 1.50 per mile and yes ill reuse any order under 7 dollar even if its 3 miles just not worth it . I am newer then a lot of you . I have 1500 around in total deliveries . My acc rating is 32 %
Why did dd kick you off these system . whats the truth here give us the message they sent you .


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

LAboy said:


> *i thoughts its only me and my bud lol. it turnt out they firing people left and right. so be careful if you like their shitty app and pay haha.
> whats funny when i was working for them i even delivered some of the 3$ and 5$ deliveries without tips..
> they trying to get newbies so that they can deliver these 3 to 5$ deliveries all day. and its very true. thats their goal. and also delivering to low income area.. many long term drivers dont do it anymore. so they need new ones.
> so they find excuses to fire long term drivers. so be careful if you like working for them haha
> ...


Definitely looks like they are beginning to thin the herd. I can't wait to see how successful that goes for them. If they can manage to keep a herd of driver's who are willing to take $4 orders, deliver them across town, and maintain acceptable completion rate, all while using their own vehicles and fuel, they deserve to keep the profits from driver's stupidity.



kingcorey321 said:


> Here DD has 4 to 10 dollar promo extra per delivery .
> So i am seeing a average of 11 to 15 dollars for 6 miles .
> Gh is 14 dollar min and average 14 to 19 and 6 to 10 miles .
> Soon those offers will be back to normal and you can watch me refuse every order under 1.50 per mile and yes ill reuse any order under 7 dollar even if its 3 miles just not worth it . I am newer then a lot of you . I have 1500 around in total deliveries . My acc rating is 32 %
> Why did dd kick you off these system . whats the truth here give us the message they sent you .


Not sure if OP was terminated for any specific reason but the writing is already on the wall in general. My area has had similar promos as yours for the last 2 months but have recently started to decline along with my acceptance rate. Pretty sure I'm not the only smart enough not to take nonprofitable orders.

As Doordash tries to stay one stop ahead they begin to tighten regulations. They start by raising completion requirements and adding undelivered complaints to the app. The 2nd change is more concerning.

That one is much harder to fight, (especially the total count) when you have no proof of the complaint or proof of delivery. Anyone with a low acceptance rate can be vulnerable to that ploy.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

LAboy said:


> *i thoughts its only me and my bud lol. it turnt out they firing people left and right. so be careful if you like their shitty app and pay haha. whats funny when i was working for them i even delivered some of the 3$ and 5$ deliveries without tips.. they trying to get newbies so that they can deliver these 3 to 5$ deliveries all day. and its very true. thats their goal. and also delivering to low income area.. many long term drivers dont do it anymore. so they need new ones.
> so they find excuses to fire long term drivers. so be careful if you like working for them haha
> the only time i worked for them is during this crisis cuz i genuinly wanted to help.
> and the max i made per deliver is 9$ not even joking. most of the time 5$ max
> GOOD luck*


Perhaps DoorDash has decided that proficiency in English will now be a necessary requirement to continue using the app.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I am not worried about DD getting rid of me. I am a delivery w h o r e.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

The Jax said:


> I am not worried about DD getting rid of me. I am a delivery w h o r e.
> 
> View attachment 467932


Omg, your acceptance rate is suck


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

MikhailCA said:


> Omg, your acceptance rate is suck


You have a 4% acceptance rate. You must have a cherry tree planted in your backyard. Are you actually planning on working? LOL!!


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

The Jax said:


> You have a 4% acceptance rate. You must have a cherry tree planted in your backyard. Are you actually planning on working? LOL!!


Multiple platforms, and on DD you can clearly see tips, delivery address(so no apartments) and how many items.
And run it on background while doing other apps as well.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

If door dash wants to kick us from the platform for not accepting orders where there is zero profit its perfectly fine with me.
Sooner or later no more drivers and no more door dash .


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

You're wrong


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Give DD a reason to want to keep u. These ratings are thE only thing that separates us as drivers. It's ok to have a low acceptance rate but at least keep your customer/completion rates high. If all 3 of ur ratings are low then have no reason to hold on to u



The Jax said:


> I am not worried about DD getting rid of me. I am a delivery w h o r e.
> 
> View attachment 467932


Why do u accept the lowball offers? Is it just to be able to dash without scheduling?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The Jax said:


> I am not worried about DD getting rid of me. I am a delivery w h o r e.
> 
> View attachment 467932


61% on time :roflmao: So they know you are juggling deliveries across platforms. No problem doing multiple deliveries across platforms many of us do. However, if you don't learn to do it AND be on time your days are numbered. With 1700 deliveries I would have figured you got better at it.:thumbup: Eventually that's going to get you unwanted attention.



MikhailCA said:


> Omg, your acceptance rate is suck


100 deliveries......rookie.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Give DD a reason to want to keep u. These ratings are thE only thing that separates us as drivers. It's ok to have a low acceptance rate but at least keep your customer/completion rates high. If all 3 of ur ratings are low then have no reason to hold on to u
> 
> 
> Why do u accept the lowball offers? Is it just to be able to dash without scheduling?


I agree that having a good rating and completion percentage will likely prevent you from being deactivated but the goal is geared more towards getting the smart drivers to voluntarily quit.

I follow the algorithm patterns very closely. The more orders I decline the farther and farther away the new orders become. If I continue to decline them, the algorithm kicks in another notch. Now the orders are closer but they are all hidden addresses with only city and state showing which all turn out to be apartment buildings. (Some form of possible punishment?)

When I start rejecting those orders too here comes the algorithm game again. Now I'm getting high paying orders with only a 2 mile distance. Great? Absolutely not. When I get to the restaurant there are usually 15 people waiting outside for their orders. Algorithm sending you to restaurants with a backlog. Another form of punishment for not accepting orders. Eventually driver will say it's not worth it. Mission accomplished. I also forgot to mention longer waits in between orders.

The bottom line is the algorithm is meant to teach you a lesson. You will accept the majority of the orders it gives you or it will make your life pure hell until you decide it's easier just to take whatever comes your way or quit.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

@The Jax Could you post some of your earnings details? Maybe just one good day that you had. I'm just curious as to what a Top Dasher makes in an 8 hr. or per hour day. My acceptance rating is at 10% so I'm clueless how much a Top D0ucher can make lol (Sorry, that's what we call them here)


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

[


ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I agree that having a good rating and completion percentage will likely prevent you from being deactivated but the goal is geared more towards getting the smart drivers to voluntarily quit.
> 
> I follow the algorithm patterns very closely. The more orders I decline the farther and farther away the new orders become. If I continue to decline them, the algorithm kicks in another notch. Now the orders are closer but they are all hidden addresses with only city and state showing which all turn out to be apartment buildings. (Some form of possible punishment?)
> 
> ...


it is true the algorithm try feed the good boys first, but the problem is: then it's busy all good boys already have a whole bunch of crappy orders need to be done


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

What "algorithm"? Doordash development team is so incompetent, they can't even get basic functions correct. Any perceived patterns you feel like you are seeing is purely coincidence, and any byproduct of that which favors them is purely coincidental. Just like every other "algorithm conspiracy theory" on this forum by drivers who think "the algorithm is out to get them"


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MikhailCA said:


> [
> 
> it is true the algorithm try feed the good boys first, but the problem is: then it's busy all good boys already have a whole bunch of crappy orders need to be done


I have the reverse theory. If you teach the AI that you will accept shit offers than it will throw them at you all the time.

I have 3800 deliveries and NEVER accept garbage. I've taught the AI that I wouldn't accept crap and I rarely get lowball offers. When I do get a low offer I simply decline, don't even think about it. You decline a $3 offer and a minute later get a $12 offer so the good guys get shafted.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I have the reverse theory. If you teach the AI that you will accept shit offers than it will throw them at you all the time.
> 
> I have 3800 deliveries and NEVER accept garbage. I've taught the AI that I wouldn't accept crap and I rarely get lowball offers. When I do get a low offer I simply decline, don't even think about it. You decline a $3 offer and a minute later get a $12 offer so the good guys get shafted.


Of course actual results will vary by location but just because an order pays good doesn't mean it's a good order. Declining a $6.00 order, but then accepting a $12.75 order that takes almost an hour to complete is the equivalent of taking two $6.00 orders. I am concerned about the pay but more concerned about completion time. I have completed some $6.50 orders in 15 minutes from start to finish.

I have no problem doing three or those in an hour but what I do have a problem with is taking a $13 order, driving 10 minutes to pick it up, waiting 25 minutes for it to be ready, driving 10 minutes to drop it off, spending 10 minutes trying to find the building/apt, and ending up out of the hot zone area to get another quick order. This algorithm is much smarter than we give it credit for. The system knows the problem areas where 75% of dashers are late delivering orders because buildings are not labeled clearly and hard to see at night. Majority of these orders are marked "Hand It To Me" cause previous driver's have left the package in the lobby. The system flags these areas with high customer complaints. Those with higher completion rates will be sent because you are more likely to complete these hideous orders.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

LAboy said:


> *i thoughts its only me and my bud lol. it turnt out they firing people left and right. so be careful if you like their shitty app and pay haha.
> whats funny when i was working for them i even delivered some of the 3$ and 5$ deliveries without tips..
> they trying to get newbies so that they can deliver these 3 to 5$ deliveries all day. and its very true. thats their goal. and also delivering to low income area.. many long term drivers dont do it anymore. so they need new ones.
> so they find excuses to fire long term drivers. so be careful if you like working for them haha
> ...


There was undeniable pain behind both of your "haha's" Don't be bitter. Move on.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> waiting 25 minutes for it to be ready,


I would never in a Million years do that. I would cancel and leave long before 25 minutes.

Believe me I've been doing this over three years so I have certain criteria and it's not just the gross offer. I also factor in the mileage and the time and know the restaurants in my area like the back of my hand. It all factors in. Also I do more than one platform at the same time to further complicate it.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I would never in a Million years do that. I would cancel and leave long before 25 minutes.
> 
> Believe me I've been doing this over three years so I have certain criteria and it's not just the gross offer. I also factor in the mileage and the time and know the restaurants in my area like the back of my hand. It all factors in. Also I do more than one platform at the same time to further complicate it.


I think we are both in agreement here which goes back to the reason OP probably started this thread. Doordash is very aware of how savy experienced driver's have become and is starting to make minor adjustments to address it. It may not happen over night but if they raise the completion requirements, continue to send non profitable orders, and smart drivers continue to cancel them, you will start to see a decline in the completion rates risking deactivation. Another reason why some regions are starting report receiveding 2 orders combined in one accepted with only one swipe. Just another way to get the cancelled orders to be picked up.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

MikhailCA said:


> Multiple platforms, and on DD you can clearly see tips, delivery address(so no apartments) and how many items.
> And run it on background while doing other apps as well.


In my area doordash hides many of the addresses for apartments by only showing city and state so not sure how you can completely avoid apartment buildings.


----------

